# Kissing Crane Euro Hunter



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I got this little knife, and to tell you the truth it the only knife I've bought lately and wished I was set to get another just like it.

Yeah I got it bad.

The design is from a man call Robi Klass of German desent. I understand he started making knives in 1834.

Klass knife company now has this knife made in china, and the steel is 440 stainless. I know 440 stainless steel is common surgical steel, but wait. You put the right trace elements in and you can have something. I'll go to picture.


























I've read that Kissing Crane no longer carries this knife in their line. You can still find it under Klass Euro hunter.

Yes it dose look a lot like the Puma Hunters Pal


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's a nice little pig sticker


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

It's funny you say about the Puma. That was the first thing I thought when I saw the pictures! Cool knife. I like the sheath too.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Yes Its the poor mans puma hunters pal. I would love to lay hands on a puma hunters friend with a sheath like the kissing crane has.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Today at the local gun show. I went cowboy up, and took the plunge. Bought the Puma Hunters Pal. Here's the Klass Euro Hunter and Puma Hunters Pal side by side. I also put the Klass EH in the Puma's sheath and the Puma HP in the Klass sheath. How much for the1987 Puma $200. The Klass $70


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I found this Kissing Crane ram horn euro hunter on ebay. I sold the Puma Hunters Pal above and tried to fill the void with this little euro hunter at just a little over 1/3 the price. I liked the little Puma. It had a very sharp edge. Doubt buyer will sending it back.

Enjoy this Kissing Crane


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The Puma hunter is an amazing knife. Its been avoiding my ownership for years. Kissing Crane makes great knives - that one looks great. Hope I can source one at some stage.

Thanks M


----------

